# Free to a good home – Marin East Peak MTB



## adds21 (28 Sep 2011)

(This is a friend’s bike, so my knowledge is limited, however it's currently stored in my office, so I can have a good poke about it if anyone has specific questions).

Marin East Peak full suspension mountain bike, good in its day I'm led to believe. Not sure of age, but "several years".

Pictured without front wheel, but will probably have a front wheel in a few days (not sure about a tyre though).

This is not my bike, so I don't know much about it I'm afraid. I've been told it might need "a bit" of work, so probably best to someone who wants a project

Pickup ONLY from Bristol (BS3) in office hours.


----------



## adds21 (28 Sep 2011)

adds21 said:


> (This is a friend’s bike, so my knowledge is limited, however it's currently stored in my office, so I can have a good poke about it if anyone has specific questions).
> 
> Marin East Peak full suspension mountain bike, good in its day I'm led to believe. Not sure of age, but "several years".
> 
> ...



This has now gone, pending pickup.


----------

